# The Death of Jdreynss



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I recieved this in a PM for Jason bc we were messing around in the chat room about bombing him.



jdreynss said:


> If you bomb me... you will regret it. And about that Vino talk.... If by some chance you bomb me with a vino..... I will blow you off the face of the earth:hn
> -Jason


That seemed like a challenge to me more than a threat so my friend you have a "little" package heading your way.

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Like I said I am in and so is my evil compadre Don Fernando



ir13 said:


> I recieved this in a PM for Jason bc we were messing around in the chat room about bombing him.
> 
> That seemed like a challenge to me more than a threat so my friend you have a "little" package heading your way.
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I recieved this in a PM for Jason bc we were messing around in the chat room about bombing him.
> 
> That seemed like a challenge to me more than a threat so my friend you have a "little" package heading your way.
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


This has been edited..... I DI NOT SAY SUCH A THNG..... leave me alone


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yup, count me in as well.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

You guys are ridiculous!


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I recieved this in a PM for Jason bc we were messing around in the chat room about bombing him.
> 
> That seemed like a challenge to me more than a threat so my friend you have a "little" package heading your way.
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn





jdreynss said:


> Please do not bomb me... especially with a vinotemp like you were talking. Not only do I not have room, but my wife will kill me, as I will go broke trying ot fill it


This is what my Pm to ir13 originally said before he doctored it


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Man doctoring posts and PMs as an excuse to bomb somebody!


This place really is going downhill! :r:bn


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I recieved this in a PM for Jason bc we were messing around in the chat room about bombing him.
> 
> That seemed like a challenge to me more than a threat so my friend you have a "little" package heading your way.
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn





AD720 said:


> Man doctoring posts and PMs as an excuse to bomb somebody!
> 
> This place really is going downhill! :r:bn


Oh... Im gonna bomb the crap out of some of these people


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I said chat was a dangerous place today!!!

I was not wrong... of course I did nothing to stop it!! :r

I love blowing things up!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm a trend setter


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

shilala said:


>


Clean up - monitor 3!!!! THAT was some funny chit!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Order #: 602-9386943-*******

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ETD?



ir13 said:


> Order #: 602-9386943-*******
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> ETD?


Who knows... but one things for certain.. it won't be pretty :r


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> Who knows... but one things for certain.. it won't be pretty :r


Thats for sure :mn



ahc4353 said:


> ETD?


Him not knowing is half the fun!

:chk


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Exactly the reason I stay away from the chat. :tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Like we said before, Watch what you say in the chat room!!!
:r:r:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Don't worry JD, it's only a fleshwound :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Don't worry JD, it's only a fleshwound :ss


But I lopped off both your arms!!!
Did not.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Just thought I would give everyone an update.

I am safe and sound, i have all of my arms and legs, my porch is intact, and my mailman is still alive.
All is well here. 

I think people are just blowing smoke...lol


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> Just thought I would give everyone an update.
> 
> I am safe and sound, i have all of my arms and legs, my porch is intact, and my mailman is still alive.
> All is well here.
> ...


In my professional opinion, posting this was not a good move on your part.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

A little birdie told me that your mouth will be shut about mid week, your arms and legs will be gone, your house destroyed and your mailman will still be alive bc the USPS wouldnt accept this nuke.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> Just thought I would give everyone an update.
> 
> I am safe and sound, i have all of my arms and legs, my porch is intact, and my mailman is still alive.
> All is well here.
> ...


Sounds to me he just wants more :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> Sounds to me he just wants more :chk:chk:chk:chk


I do not want more.... I never wanted anything to begin with..... you people need to leave me alone


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> I do not want more.... I never wanted anything to begin with..... you people need to leave me alone


What a lie...............


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> What a lie...............


not a lie..... i asked you repeatedly not to do anything


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> not a lie..... i asked you repeatedly not to do anything


Its ok, what happens in chat usually ends badly, as will this. :mn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

jdreynss said:


> I do not want more.... I never wanted anything to begin with..... you people need to leave me alone


whoehahahaha









what's your shoesize?


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> whoehahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r

Oh this could be good...


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> whoehahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allready asked him, he did not want to tell me.... let's see if we can guesstimate his size. Does pink seem like a nice color for him?:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Pink leather clogs seems like more of a JD thing.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Let the countdown begin to the delivery of distruction.

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

This is exciting! (Insert popcorn Smiley Here)


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

is it there yet? whats taking so long .. =]


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

r-ice said:


> is it there yet? whats taking so long .. =]


Joey is full of it... that's what's taknig so long:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Get to Home Depot and buy porch rebuilding materials.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

r-ice said:


> is it there yet? whats taking so long .. =]


there are speed limits for exceptional big trucks.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> Joey is full of it... that's what's taknig so long:ss


For all the doubters :tg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jdreynssrs3.jpg


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ir13 said:


> For all the doubters :tg
> 
> http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jdreynssrs3.jpg


You mean the "doubter"


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Phase 3 is on its way, Nancy.

DC # 0103 8555 7493 3682 2786


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JD is sooo phucked


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It's like Christmas!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*OOOPS!!!* My bad, it looks like my little aftershock got there before the big BOOM!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

we'll see it as a firefight with the scouts, the artillery comes in soon.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

May 14, 2008 05:01:00 PM TULSA OK US DELIVERY ATTEMPTED


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> *OOOPS!!!* My bad, it looks like my little aftershock got there before the big BOOM!!!


That was a little premature cigar ejaculate, wasn't it? Might want to get some help for that if it continues... :r

Any buttered popcorn left?


----------

